# Nicely embossed Gordons bottle



## treasurekidd (Mar 12, 2006)

Found this yesterday while metal detecting in a wooded area in eastern CT. It's a nicely embossed Gordons (Gin?) bottle, about 7" tall. Above the Gordons, it has the "Federal Law Prohibits Sale Or Reuse Of This Bottle", and it says "Linden" on one side and "New Jersey" on the other. One of the numbers on the base is 54, so I', thinking 1954. Can anyone confirm this, and any ideas on the collectibility of this bottle? Thanks!!


----------



## treasurekidd (Mar 12, 2006)

Also found these, so it was a good day all around!


----------

